# What would you want?



## prom (1 Jan 2006)

OK heres the deal with this thread, this is not meant to be a pro any style of current model that can fill the LUVW role. This is meant to be a I you could be in the design team of a new Veh. what are some things that you would want the new veh to have, be capable of etc. Would you want it to be a modular chassis that can accommodate several different platforms, what size footprint would you want it to have........ IM sure you get the Picture. Lets see what the solders of Canada really want


----------

